# Ok, I'm sorry, but at this point I just gotta ask.



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 2, 2009)

Am I the only remaining rifleman who *will not buy* a bolt action rifle if it does not have iron sights?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 2, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Am I the only remaining rifleman who *will not buy* a bolt action rifle if it does not have iron sights?



Possibly.  I bought a 1903 Springfield action some time back and made a nice stock for it from a semi-custom blank and bought a sporter barrel and had my gunsmith install a turned-down bolt, matte blue, bed the action, and drill and tap for a scope mount.  No fixed sights.

As I begin my long slow sojourn into the land of bifocals, I find fixed iron sights of less and less value to me.


----------



## thardey (Apr 2, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Am I the only remaining rifleman who *will not buy* a bolt action rifle if it does not have iron sights?


 
Nope, my family has a love affair with peep sights particularly, but open sights are a mainstay.

We have some scopes mounted over the iron sights, but it you remove the scope, you can still shoot it.


----------



## Empty Hands (Apr 2, 2009)

All of my hunting rifles are scoped, so I never cared much either way.  For short range fun time stuff like a .22 or an M1, I would always have iron sights.


----------



## searcher (Apr 2, 2009)

No Andy, you are not the only one.  I don't have any crazy rifle in that configuration, just a .22lr.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Apr 2, 2009)

Andy I have one bolt rifle without sights.

A Ruger M77 compact in .308 (it has a Leopould 30mm European 1.25-4x30mm scope on it.

It had none to begin with but the 16 inch tube, well it's almost as light as my M1 Carbine and, well, deer don't shoot back. It is THE deer gun for me. All the rest are there cause I just like them.

Deaf


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 2, 2009)

*PHEW* thanks guys.

I just keep seeing more and more bolt guns sent to market with no sights and this to me is a failure to complete the rifle. Some folks like their scopes, but--the manufacturers will deny this until they are blue in the face-but scopes break and fall out of alignment.

That and the fact a scope does not suit my purposes for a rifle.


----------



## Bikewr (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm 62, and our department just issued "patrol rifles" (an M4 variant) last Summer.
We sighted these weapons in using the iron sights and the "optical" (red dot) sights.

I could hardly see the iron sights at all.  I literally had two front posts to look at...
I think about the only way I could effectively use iron sights would be one of the oversize aperture type.

The optical sights were sooo much better...


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, red dot sights are less maintenance intensive than traditional scopesand if need be could be mounted forward of the bolt( your rifle being an M4 type that matters not since the ejection port is to the side and covered on top anyway).

And yes, aperture/"Ghost ring" sights are far more accurate in my experience than "open Irons".


----------



## searcher (Apr 2, 2009)

The problem is finding botl guns with iron sights.    They are becoming fewer by the day.

I also find that they are not looked at as a "sniper" rifle when they don't have optics.   In the long run it may be what allows us to keep them around.    When the brownshirts come a knocking.


----------



## Guardian (Apr 3, 2009)

I like the scope, but I perfer the Iron Sights still on them also.  Somethings just don't need to go away in my view.


----------



## chinto (Apr 4, 2009)

nope your not. I have to say that on some bolt guns, i really like a good scope, because i expect to be shooting very long ranges with it.


----------



## BLACK LION (Apr 6, 2009)

Every rifle and shotgun I own has ''iron sights" or some form of BUIS.  

Even the big 50 is getting a set.


----------



## grydth (Apr 6, 2009)

Every shooter and collector has their own criteria for buying a particular piece. Me, I especially enjoy shooting firearms which were used in military conflicts I have studied...... so all of you who would remove sights or sporterize --- get thee back Satan!:angel:


----------



## gixxershane (Apr 9, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Am I the only remaining rifleman who *will not buy* a bolt action rifle if it does not have iron sights?



They let you buy guns in massachusettstan???


----------

